# I'M A WADY BUG!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sassy made me a wady bug dwess
wif wittle white daisies! It even has my 
name on it! Aren't I bootiful!
[attachment=35781atsdressCosy.jpg]

Sassy and Pat sure are talented. I'm so jealous
of your embroidery machine, Pat! So cute! We
thank you for this lovely present.
[attachment=35782icofdress.jpg]


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a cute dress and it looks great on your beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy looks BEAUTIFUL in her dress!!! Cosy is such a doll!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Pat did an amazing job on Cosy' dress, I love the embroidery!!! Too cute!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You look like a little dream in your dress!!!! So beautiful!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that is just so precious! The dress is amazing! Pat you really do such a nice job. And of course you couldn't find a prettier model then sweet Cosy. :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

She sure is the cutest lady bug I have ever seen. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What a lovely gift! Cosy looks extra sweet in it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a beautiful dress for a beautiful little girl :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How do you get any cuter than Cozy in that dress?! Both are just beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's adorable, Brit. Cosy is the cutest ladybug ever! Nice job, Pat. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

What a precious little lady bug she is!! Love little Cosy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is the most gorgeous young lady, :wub: :wub: and Sassy's mom makes beautiful dresses!! :chili: :chili: Love the pics, Brit, and I know you are as happy as I am for the lovely gift from your Sassy friend.  Love it!! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

vewy vewy pwetty


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Sassy made me a wady bug dwess
> wif wittle white daisies! It even has my
> name on it! Aren't I bootiful!
> [attachment=35781atsdressCosy.jpg]
> ...


 Too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

The dress is almost as adorable os Cosy and that's saying a lot.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

How cute! I love that her name is on it!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Cosy looks more than perfect. That dress is gorgeous.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Cosy is just too cute for words. :wub: She looks so tiny and sweet and has a really beautiful coat. Please post more pics soon. I think a fashion show gallery is in order from little Miss Cosy! :aktion033:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: she looks amazing, love the dress :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh! Pure perfection! I love Cosy and her beautiful new dress :aktion033: 

Well done, Pat!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Cosy is just too precious. Love the dress :aktion033:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

So adorable!! :wub: And Pat does do beautiful work!


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Love the dress, love the model. Love the model in the dress, beautiful!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cosy is the prettiest lady bug I have ever seen!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... Brit... Cosy is just adorable in her new dress!!! Pat... u did a beautiful job on that dress! just beautiful


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She wears it well!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, soooo cute. :wub: Pretty dress on a pretty girl.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! I hope Pat and Sassy see this thread before it disappears!
Ohhhhhh, Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt....


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWWW! She is so adorable!! Love the dress too!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, is that ever cute!!!

Pat did a wonderful job. Beautiful little dress on a cute little bug :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks, everyone! I hope Pat and Sassy see this thread before it disappears!
> Ohhhhhh, Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt....[/B]



We'll just keep bumping it until she responds ~ lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554588
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I even emailed her. She must be busy sewing and embroidering!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aww very cute!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cosy looks adorable in her lady bug dress! :wub: :wub: What a great job Pat!!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Helloooooooooooooo, Pat!!!!

The little dress is oh so cute :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

And what a cute little lady bug at that!! Precious! Nothing Less......

Love and Peace - C and O


*“Sometimes the questions are complicated and the answers are simple.” *
_ Dr. Seuss _


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Pat did a lovely job :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lady Bug Bump ~ lol

Oooooh Pat, where are you??


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here I am............sorry for being late. My girlfriend from Colorodo was in town today and we had a girls day out. 

Cosy girl look at you....you are soooo cute. Brit she isn't much bigger than a lady bug, but she sure is prettier. Gorgeous darling! Simply gorgeous!

Thanks everyone for all the sweet complimentson the dress....I have been having lots of fun with the embroidery.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Here I am............sorry for being late. My girlfriend from Colorodo was in town today and we had a girls day out.
> 
> Cosy girl look at you....you are soooo cute. Brit she isn't much bigger than a lady bug, but she sure is prettier. Gorgeous darling! Simply gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the sweet complimentson the dress....I have been having lots of fun with the embroidery.[/B]



Hope you had a great time out with the girls. Thanks again, Pat (and Sassy, of course  ).


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aw!! Cosy is sooo adorable and little... Aww.. gorgeous little dress!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

COZY LOOKS JUST BEAUTIFUL IN HER NEW DRESS :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brit you and little Miss Cosy are very welcome but I have to be honest, the credit goes to Sassy. She is the one who comes up with the ideas. Somedays I hear the machine just buzzing along and when I take a peek there she is just sewing away. 

I wikes to abroidery....it are berry fun! ~Sassy


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't you look beautiful!!! Adorable little dress!!!!!


----------



## kkfashionista (Nov 18, 2007)

Cosy you look so pretty in your new ladybug dress! :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh what a darling she is in her ladybug outfit. . .I have that same one too . .that fabric is just too darn cute . . .and so perfect for summer


----------

